# Sexing Sulcata's



## JonAz (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are my two "boys", looking to see if you guys/gals could help me out. 

Donatello:

2 years old
6 Pounds














Alfred:

Approximately 1-1.5 years old
4 Pounds














Thank you in advance!

-Jon


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 11, 2013)

Both females.


----------



## JonAz (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Austin. No doubt in your mind? I just wasn't positive at what size they are able to be sexed for sure. 

But I did think females based on their stumpy, short, fat tails.


----------



## wellington (Jul 11, 2013)

Both look female to me too.


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep. Two girls.


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes...they are both females..both have that short tail and v shape..


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: RE: Sexing Sulcata's*



JonAz said:


> Thanks Austin. No doubt in your mind? I just wasn't positive at what size they are able to be sexed for sure.
> 
> But I did think females based on their stumpy, short, fat tails.



No problem! And yes, positive.


----------



## JonAz (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

I am kind of glad that they are both females. This does mean more of a chance for them to get along, right?


And now to rename them and get out of the habit I've been in for almost two years, saying "my boys". Bittersweet.


----------

